# Wireless USB adapter



## jcorbin121 (Sep 16, 2006)

I bought a upgraded drive for my Hughes SD-DVR40, I also bought a Tivo wireless G usb adapter, will the Tivo adapter work on series 2 boxes?

john


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

The short answer to your question is unfortunately, no. The longer answer is that DirecTivo's running 6.1/6.2 do not include drivers for any 802.11g chipsets; however, a standalone series2 wil support certain G devices with version 7.1.x and above.

Some folks had reported success with using 7.x's G drivers on a 6.2 box, but I never saw too much regarding that (and I don't have a G USB device to play with).

Most folks who must use wireless either settle for 802.11b or go with a USB-to-Ethernet adapter fed into a Wireless-LAN bridge (WRT54G or the like).


----------



## jcorbin121 (Sep 16, 2006)

How about the BELKIN F5D5050??? Are there versions of it which don't work?? If so are there any sure bets for USB ethernet adapters that will wqork on ver 6.2 of my Hughes DVR40??

thanks for your help!!
john


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

You'd probably have much more luck asking this in the DirecTV Tivo forum


----------

